# stick insect eggs



## Utopia93 (Aug 11, 2007)

like before i said I had some extatasoma eggs. Strangely I noticed a few of them become darker in color. What does it mean?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 11, 2007)

Not sure it applys to these but usaly in other species it is a sigh its close to hatching, what r u incubating them like and how old r they?


----------



## Utopia93 (Aug 11, 2007)

They are 9 months old and have been incubated on moist paper napkins at 75-80 degrees frenheit. The are from an unmated female as well


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 11, 2007)

Well if they had been mated females they would of hatched, although as in its from a parthenogenetic culture then they could take 4 months more


----------



## Utopia93 (Aug 11, 2007)

so what does the darkenin mean?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 11, 2007)

It could be close to hatching or its a faulty ova and will not hatch, if it is i wouldnt pick it up, i picked up a gone off Eurycantha calcarata egg the other day, which crumbled in my hand unleashing a horrid pusy sick smell

 &lt;-Thats not being embarased that feeling sick lol


----------



## Utopia93 (Aug 11, 2007)

they are all turning dark, are just as strong and dont give a foul smell.


----------



## Utopia93 (Aug 11, 2007)

should I open one?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2007)

You should introduce yourself sticky things :wink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 16, 2007)

What the heck?

I answerd this ages ago? weird

No i wouldnt open an egg, darkening just means the egg is humid and soaked up some water, nothing to worry about just means your doing the right thing


----------



## Utopia93 (Aug 20, 2007)

one of my extatosoma eggs hatched. I am feeding him oak. Will they eat euonymus over the winter. I have no bramble.


----------

